# Walking lunges!



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I love them!


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I did them with 2 x 30kg for the first time, 2 straight sets...

It's only a one off though, just to test myself!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Those look tough!


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR - you are an animal ;0)


----------

